# Does thrush always hurt a lot???



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

My dd's ped said she thinks we have thrush but I am not too sure...My nipples have been sore lately but nothing I can't handle - dd is teething like mad and chomping a bit so I thought that's what it was. My dd's ped noticed a white coating on the back of her tounge and also that her drool rash on her neck "appeared" to be infected with yeast. So...the ped told me to use Lotrimin on the rash on the neck and on my nipples to clear it up. I have read several posts and they all say that thrush is soooo painful. Can it "not" hurt as well? And does this diagnosis sound like thrush? I have not tried to scrape her tounge to see if it comes off since it is pretty far back in her mouth...Should I be treating her too? The only treatment the ped said was to put myself on a probiotic and that she would get it in her system from nursing...Thanks Mamas!


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

sounds like you probably have it and i am saying that b/c unfortunately so much of the population is overridden with it anymore...do some searching on it before you just do a "bandaid" approach, treating the symptoms. even the probiotic won't do diddly over the big picture if you don't get rid of the food for the yeast. there is scads of info around here in several forums. but some of the simple things will get rid of the immediate sypmtoms. things like the probiotic and the eating whole garlic (FYI, you are no wimp if you can only handle it minced with honey, even tho honey is a yeast food...







:







)
good luck!


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

My oldest had thrush and I didn't hurt.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

depends on whether you pass it back and forth. i always felt like needles were being forced through my ducts, and someone was holding a lit match to my nipples. yeah, it hurts!
make sure you treat both of you and cut out sugar and simple carbs. i found yogurt on my nipples to help, and it feels really good. also, expose your bras to sunlight after you wash them in really hot water. yeast hates sunlight.

good luck...i had it on and off for 10 mos.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

another thing, most nurslings have a milk coated tongue...and thrush appears as spots or parches of white on the gums and inside the cheeks where bm doesn't go. so, it may not be thrush.
my dd has yeast infection on her neck, too. stinky, but i'm usin nistatin--a little less severe than lotrimin. you might ask for it.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

mine keeps cycling, and it doesn't always hurt. The past couple weeks, the only time it hurt was b/c of the cracks around my nipples. But the first couple weeks the thrush itself hurt like mad. Right now I'm all red, flakey, and shiny, but it only is a little bit burny and itchy, not bad though. Tomorrow it'll be worse. I've done everything to get rid of it and it just comes back. I had 2 days of pink nipples/areola this week, so that was nice!

Here is a very thorough article from LLL: http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...tNov98p91.html

and a page w/ more info than you'd want on kellymom:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...resources.html

Personally, if the tongue is the only thing suspicious, then I wouldn't be too concerned about thrush. It is totally common to have sore nipples from a teething toddler. But then again, if this is the beginning stages of thrush invasion, it'd be better to nip it in the butt right now. I had sore, cracking nipples for the first time ever for about a month before I had full-blown thrush issues. They were sore and all b/c Lily was getting a mouthful of new teeth and not always using proper "latch-off technique"







Maybe if I would've addressed it sooner I wouldn't be in this mess now, but thrush wasn't even on my radar at the time. Total denial!!

Good luck and just do your own research and make your own decision about this.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Darcy, ten months?! Off and on...does that mean you'd have periods of no symptoms? I guess I shouldn't be surprised, my friend's been dealing w/ it her entire son's life (he'll be one this month) off and on, but it's not always on her nipples or painful. Mine's been constant and lots of pain b/c they keep cracking.....There's just no easy solution at this point. Any encouraging words?!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Stay optimistic! Treat both of you no matter who has it, and get support!!! I had/have very supportive loved ones who just encouraged me to keep on truckin'. I'm so glad I did. My DD and I also went through this in our first 2 weeks of nursing, my midwife gave us both nystatin and I pressed through the pain and agony of bloody, cracked and excrutiatingly painful nursing times to a now beautiful nursing relationship (going on month 5).
I can't remember if I had "off" periods with DS (now 2.5) during our thrush period. It just always seemed to be in one of us.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for the replies! The rash on dd neck is gone and even though it still is a little painful to nurse I am just sticking to the probiotic and garlic! Just don't get too close to me! (Ha ha...)


----------

